# Any Westinghouse wgen12000df reviews?



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Folks,

Been looking at the specs on the Westinghouse wgen12000df series. It seems like a decent genset based on the datasheet.

THD < 5%
Dual-fuel option. Manual shows an easy way to unbond the ground and neutral with a simple jumper removed.

Anyone with some personal experience and use with these gensets?

The online reviews I'm seeing like from HomeDepot and elsewhere, seem very superficial reviews. Most people seem to review based on the packaging and using the generator one or two times.

Curious on how clean is the output and controller response to dynamic load?
How about parts? Westinghouse is saying its their own v-twin engine. I didn't know Westinghouse made anything other than electric motors. Didn't know they made gas engines?

Any info would be appreciated.

-J


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

Well since no one else responded I will give you my "opinion".

I was very interested in that same generator last year and called Westinghouse tech support 3 times to ask about oil filter availability as that was mentioned in the on line reviews as a problem. Turns out it is not. Tech support seems to be a mixed bag depending on who answers the phone but finally got one tech that seemed very knowledgeable. I asked some general questions and the "Why is the thd so low on this one but not your others?". He said it was due to the design specs and had actually load banked a few units to confirm. Apparently they test in their US facility. He admitted it was a China manufactured product but to their specs.

I think most of these generators made in china come out of the same 2 or 3 factories. Granted there may be different specs but seems the big difference is the I/O panel from what I see and customer service. Cat, Pulsar and a couple others have a generator that appears almost identical but are not dual fuel. Ultimately I decided if I buy a generator that large I would go with the Northern Tools Honda powered one. Probably this one https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200467368_200467368 

Honda engines are going to be a lot easier to support I am thinking. There is a Tri-Fuel kit available for the Northern Tool gene as well.

Sorry I don't have any actual experience with the Westinghouse.

Good luck!


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. I haven't found any of these support folks to be helpful...quit candidly. I've called Generac and Westinghouse...and they both leave a lot to be desired.
The numbers look good overall with the Westinghouse... if I go by the datasheet. 

But every review I see on the internet...its mostly people that have started them after unboxing it and plugged them in for a few hours and then put them in the garage for storage. I have not seen any reviews of folks that have run their genset hard for days.

My current Generac Ultrasource 15000 has been running continuously for 6 days (144 hours) this past week. I've had it for 10 years and run it for full house power at least 3 - 4 times a year (that is how much we lose power because of trees and overhead power lines). I have about 400 hours on it. Its ran great. The only thing I've replaced beyond standard stuff like oil/filter and sparkplugs is the lead acid starting battery. The only issue I have with this thing is the dirty power. It works...but I have more and more sensitive equipment at home now days since working from home the past few years that I need something cleaner.

<5% THD is probably going to be fine coming from a < 25% THD genset. But I have a workhorse that has never let me down. I'd love to find someone who has beat the heck out of their Westinghouse to know how it really holds up. But I haven't found that person yet...unfortunately. 300 reviews on HomeDepot and its all mostly fluff and how much they liked the packaging and that its pretty 

-J


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

jeb said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Been looking at the specs on the Westinghouse wgen12000df series. It seems like a decent genset based on the datasheet.
> 
> ...


I looked at them when I was shopping for my generators. I passed mostly because of costs. Both my local Lowe's and Home Depot wanted north of $2,400.00 for the V-Twin, 12,000 watt unit. I ended up buying 2, Westinghouse 9,500 watt, dual fuel units for $978.00 each instead. That comes to $1,956.00 for 2 units, that produce a total of 19,000 running watts. As opposed to 1 that produces only 12,000 running watts. That amounts to 7,000 more watts of power, for $444.00 less.

I'm not knocking the larger Westinghouse generator. It's a very nice unit. It's just when you do the math on a cost vs. power basis, it just doesn't add up. Plus, I have the reliability factor of 2 units as opposed to one. If one takes a dump, I've still got a lot of power. 

The 9,500 watt dual fuel Westinghouse models are excellent units. They have a very high number of 5 star ratings from both Lowe's and Home Depot's websites. And many of those ratings came from people in Florida and other parts of, "hurricane country", who ran them for weeks on end without any issues. I'm very pleased with both of mine.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Wowsers, my £800 1800watt UPS has a THD of 2%


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

One thing that is concerning is it appears that this generator has no oil filter. Kind of surprised that this has no oil filter for the size of the motor. My old Generac has a filter and is a pressurized oil system. Curious why they didn't go that route with this motor design?

-J


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

jeb said:


> One thing that is concerning is it appears that this generator has no oil filter. Kind of surprised that this has no oil filter for the size of the motor. My old Generac has a filter and is a pressurized oil system. Curious why they didn't go that route with this motor design?
> 
> -J


Are you talking about the 9500 or the 12000 model? The 12,000 watt Westinghouse has a V twin engine, and a spin on oil filter. (Part #180738). The 9,500 watt model has no filter. It has a 457 CC single cylinder OHV engine. None of the engines in that class have a filter. The engine is basically a Honda clone.


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry I wasn't clear. The 9500 that you mentioned in your previous post.. I'm curious why they don't design it with an oil filter. Is it a non-pressurized oil system....just an oil slinger design?

-J


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

jeb said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. *The 9500 that you mentioned in your previous post.. I'm curious why they don't design it with an oil filter.* Is it a non-pressurized oil system....just an oil slinger design? -J


Yes, it's a non pressurized oiling system. The biggest reasons for it are, 1.) Cost.... 2.) It's not really necessary.... 3.) None of the engines of this type and size, (single cylinder OHV Chinese clones, Briggs & Stratton, Honda, or Kohler), have a filtered, pressurized oiling system....

If these engines are properly maintained with regular oil changes, and the oil crankcases kept full with the proper weight oil for their operating climate, they will have a very long service life with the present splash / slinger oiling system.

Adding a pressurized, filtered oiling system would increase the cost and complexity substantially, while not really adding much to the service life of the engine.


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

jeb said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Been looking at the specs on the Westinghouse wgen12000df series. It seems like a decent genset based on the datasheet.
> 
> ...


I have the WGen9500DF and ran my entire house flawlessly for two days off of natural gas during the Great Texas Ice Storm of 2021!


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> WGen9500DF


Did your HVAC run ok? Aren't the electronics to sensitive? I am in Houston


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> Did your HVAC run ok? Aren't the electronics to sensitive? I am in Houston


I’m south of Houston in Columbia Lakes. I test ran my generator on NG last summer when I bought it and my A/C worked fine and ran microwave simultaneously. This winter during the outage my furnace ran constantly for two days along with fridge normal use of microwave, air fryer, dishwasher and the occasional hair dryer. Also had 10 90 watt incandescent bulbs outside heating my plants. My house is small at 1860 sq/ft and all my lights are LED and major appliances are gas. Granted these are the only two times I’ve used it but I’m impressed with its performance and quality. I might also add all of my electronics, three TVs, and computers wifi and cable modem didn’t skip a beat and suffered no damage.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> I’m south of Houston in Columbia Lakes. I test ran my generator on NG last summer when I bought it and my A/C worked fine and ran microwave simultaneously. This winter during the outage my furnace ran constantly for two days along with fridge normal use of microwave, air fryer, dishwasher and the occasional hair dryer. Also had 10 90 watt incandescent bulbs outside heating my plants. My house is small at 1860 sq/ft and all my lights are LED and major appliances are gas. Granted these are the only two times I’ve used it but I’m impressed with its performance and quality. I might also add all of my electronics, three TVs, and computers wifi and cable modem didn’t skip a beat and suffered no damage.


Thanks much. Is your HVAC more on the new generation side, like 10 yrears old or so? I am hearing the HVAC /Furnace electronics don't like dirty power. Sorry to ask so many questions


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> Thanks much. Is your HVAC more on the new generation side, like 10 yrears old or so? I am hearing the HVAC /Furnace electronics don't like dirty power. Sorry to ask so many questions


No worries. My house was built in 2017 so it’s new unit. It’s only a 3.5 or 4.5 ton I believe. I even asked my nephew who is an HVAC technician if I should put a hard start kit on the compressor unit but he said not necessary. It never phased my generator when the a/c cycled on and off.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> No worries. My house was built in 2017 so it’s new unit. It’s only a 3.5 or 4.5 ton I believe. I even asked my nephew who is an HVAC technician if I should put a hard start kit on the compressor unit but he said not necessary. It never phased my generator when the a/c cycled on and off.


That's awesome info and it helps me a great deal making the right decision. Thanks partner


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> That's awesome info and it helps me a great deal making the right decision. Thanks partner


You’re most welcome! If you like I can post pics of my setup.


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

THANKS so very much Sir. Few questions:

What's the NG kit installed? Model and place you bought it from please?

And is that a 1/2" NG line connector /hose from the NG meter? That's what I have as well and I am not sure if is enough volume / PSI for a generator on 1/2". Can you please confirm? Looks like 1/2 but not sure


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Still curious about your LNG line directly into the generator and no conversion kit. Does it work?


----------



## Stpage40 (Feb 26, 2021)

JohnWhicker said:


> Still curious about your LNG line directly into the generator and no conversion kit. Does it work?


Works like a champ! Just take off the high pressure propane regulator from the hose that came with your generator and hook it up to your NG low pressure side and try it for yourself.


----------



## JohnWhicker (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks much Sir. Is that 1/2" gas line from the gas metter? That's what I have now and it will be awesome if it works


----------



## Captain Q (Mar 9, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> I have the WGen9500DF and ran my entire house flawlessly for two days off of natural gas during the Great Texas Ice Storm of 2021!



STPAGE40. *I like this unit, but I was concerned about the THD*. The next more powerful model from Westinghouse has low THD < 5% but is much more expensive.

It is interesting that they promote the THD as a tremendous benefit of the larger model, yet with this one they make no mention of the THD which I can find from multiple sources.

So my concern is higher THD blowing out or prematurely aging my furnace controller, my PC, TVs, refrigerators, etc. 
*
Does your unit specicifiy the exact THD in the owner's manual?*

Because of this I was considering an 8750KW/7000KW inverter generator adding a tri-fuel kit to run propane. I don't have access to NG.

While it has a little less power, the inverter generators vary RPMs which will possibly save fuel and wear and tear under lighter loads, and they offer *very low THD*.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I believe that your peace-of-mind would be worth the more expensive unit with a better THD rating. I doubt anyone could know whether the less expensive unit would harm your particular equipment or not. It would take a lot of testing to know that.

To me, this type of discussion is similar to the synthetic v non-synthetic oil discussions. The added expense and assumed benefits of the more advanced products are often worth it to the individuals involved.


----------



## Beard (Jul 1, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> View attachment 8854
> View attachment 8855
> View attachment 8856
> View attachment 8857
> ...


----------



## AlpineX5 (Aug 9, 2021)

Stpage40 said:


> Works like a champ! Just take off the high pressure propane regulator from the hose that came with your generator and hook it up to your NG low pressure side and try it for yourself.





Stpage40 said:


> View attachment 8854
> View attachment 8855
> View attachment 8856
> View attachment 8857
> View attachment 8858


Hey man, so no additional regulator for NG or any other modifications? I recently purchased the 9500DF and I’m thinking about doing the same as you and run NG in it.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

The THD for the WGen9500DF is < 23%, to answer the question from the poster above.


----------



## WandaRobertson (Aug 8, 2021)

Really nice reviews!


----------



## jmsavage1208 (Dec 14, 2021)

Purchased a WGEN12000DF back in April and it's now December and its still not functional. I have tried numerous times to contact Westinghouse for support with no support.
Very poor customer support, stay away from this company.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Captain Q said:


> STPAGE40. *I like this unit, but I was concerned about the THD*. The next more powerful model from Westinghouse has low THD < 5% but is much more expensive.
> 
> It is interesting that they promote the THD as a tremendous benefit of the larger model, yet with this one they make no mention of the THD which I can find from multiple sources.
> 
> ...


Computers, tvs, internet gear, phones etc are not sensitive equipment. Your gen won't hurt them. 
I've heard some modern A/C systems don't like high THD, but never heard of one being damaged. Realistically anything that is sensitive runs off DC current with some sore of converter block built into the device.

Inverters are great. They are quiet, any fuel efficient. But 99.9% of people who use gensets have no idea how they work. They just plug stuff in and hope it works. And I've never once heard of anything going boom.

Buy what fits your needs and budget.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Matt88-8 said:


> Computers, tvs, internet gear, phones etc are not sensitive equipment. Your gen won't hurt them.
> I've heard some modern A/C systems don't like high THD, but never heard of one being damaged. Realistically anything that is sensitive runs off DC current with some sore of converter block built into the device.
> 
> Inverters are great. They are quiet, any fuel efficient. But 99.9% of people who use gensets have no idea how they work. They just plug stuff in and hope it works. And I've never once heard of anything going boom.
> ...


Hey Matt,

You are correct that most switching power supplies are pretty tolerate to a higher than utility power THD. But any AC motors are going to run louder, warmer and less efficient with a higher THD. Also, if you have a UPS front-ending your computers, etc...they typically will cycle on/off and complain with any frequency & voltage drift.

So it all depends on what you are powering and what your expectations are.

For resistive loads, like heaters, toaster ovens, etc... never had an issue with my high THD genset. Nor modern TVs and equipment with switchers...including HAM radio equipment (although there is some low freq noise created in HF bands but that is a whole other discussion). Its only AC motors that I hear the noise and efficiency hit - example: microwave oven, kitchen cook exhaust hood fan, AC compressor. In my area, I lose power about 6 - 10 x a year. I've had week long power outages running on that Generac genset (15KW/22KW) with high THD and never have any issues with computer, TV, etc that is running on switchers. 

The only thing I HAVE blown, is the start / run capacitors for the AC and blower motors. I'm not surprised...as I mentioned you can 'hear' them run noisy. 

-J


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

My brother in law had an old coleman powermate generator that produced a gnarly sawtooth sine wave. His fridges, washing machine and dryer were quite noisey and his furnace was inoperable.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

jeb said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> You are correct that most switching power supplies are pretty tolerate to a higher than utility power THD. But any AC motors are going to run louder, warmer and less efficient with a higher THD. Also, if you have a UPS front-ending your computers, etc...they typically will cycle on/off and complain with any frequency & voltage drift.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good information!
I have noticed my air compressor makes an odd noise when it starts on genny power. 

I bet that's why the likes of wacker and the industrial Hondas use better alternators, to help keep tools cool.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

wacker makes a good gx390 honda engine powered gen set for construction gen.
also 
*https://gillettegenerators.com/*
*makes a good v twin honda powered construction gen set (super loud).

we limit those for BIG 240 vac table saws and 240 vac thermal roof seam sealers.
for industrial work.*

not so much for phone chargers or dewalt battery chargers...
we use the eu3000i handy gens for those items
as well as the eu7000is gens.
for the fridge and ac units in job site trailers.


----------



## ajnuzzi (12 mo ago)

I own both the wgen9500df and the wgen12000df. In my opinion the 12000df is worth every penny more than the 9500df. I never had any problems with the THD on the 9500df, it ran everything just fine however all my LED lights would flicker, the frequency would jump all over the place especially with varying loads, simply put it just wasn't super stable. Don't get me wrong if the power went out and it was all I had I'm sure it would serve it's purpose and do just fine but in the back of my head all I kept thinking about was those lights flickering and that hz jumping around. As soon as I fired up the wgen12000df I could tell it was a nicer unit. It didn't sound as though it was as loud as the 9500df. I know that doesn't make sense and I'm sure in reality is was louder but it's almost like driving a 4 cylinder vs an 8 cylinder - it just wasn't pushing as hard to run being that its a v twin. The frequency was rock solid steady between 59.99 and 60.5 and barely moves when hitting it with varying loads. I am keeping the wgen9500df, I figure if I have an extended outage I can run the 12000df during the day and 9500df at night. I have both converted to natural gas. On another note, if you're going to consider converting to natural gas then it makes the decision even easier. For the 9500df you need to buy a kit with a regulator which is gonna cost you at least $130-$150. The 12000df comes with a garrettson regulator already, all you need is the natural gas hose, a street elbow and one open orifice fitting for the output on the regulator. If you already have the ng hose you can convert it for $20. Hope this helps


----------



## gwdew (5 mo ago)

ajnuzzi said:


> I own both the wgen9500df and the wgen12000df. In my opinion the 12000df is worth every penny more than the 9500df. I never had any problems with the THD on the 9500df, it ran everything just fine however all my LED lights would flicker, the frequency would jump all over the place especially with varying loads, simply put it just wasn't super stable. Don't get me wrong if the power went out and it was all I had I'm sure it would serve it's purpose and do just fine but in the back of my head all I kept thinking about was those lights flickering and that hz jumping around. As soon as I fired up the wgen12000df I could tell it was a nicer unit. It didn't sound as though it was as loud as the 9500df. I know that doesn't make sense and I'm sure in reality is was louder but it's almost like driving a 4 cylinder vs an 8 cylinder - it just wasn't pushing as hard to run being that its a v twin. The frequency was rock solid steady between 59.99 and 60.5 and barely moves when hitting it with varying loads. I am keeping the wgen9500df, I figure if I have an extended outage I can run the 12000df during the day and 9500df at night. I have both converted to natural gas. On another note, if you're going to consider converting to natural gas then it makes the decision even easier. For the 9500df you need to buy a kit with a regulator which is gonna cost you at least $130-$150. The 12000df comes with a garrettson regulator already, all you need is the natural gas hose, a street elbow and one open orifice fitting for the output on the regulator. If you already have the ng hose you can convert it for $20. Hope this helps


So what you're saying is I can get a NG hose and go directly from my house into the propane inlet on the Wgen1200DF like stpage40 did in his pics? (propane inlet at bottom left of frame)


----------



## Pullmarkbird (6 mo ago)

gwdew said:


> So what you're saying is I can get a NG hose and go directly from my house into the propane inlet on the Wgen1200DF like stpage40 did in his pics? (propane inlet at bottom left of frame)


I don't think you can do that for the WGEN12000DF. Close but not quite.

You basically have to do the following. Most of the parts you should be able to get HD or local plumbing store
Converting WGEN12000DF to natural gas


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

billt said:


> Are you talking about the 9500 or the 12000 model? The 12,000 watt Westinghouse has a V twin engine, and a spin on oil filter. (Part #180738). The 9,500 watt model has no filter. It has a 457 CC single cylinder OHV engine. None of the engines in that class have a filter. The engine is basically a Honda clone.


Do you know if the oil filter for the WGen12000DF has reverse threads? I have one of these generators and I cannot get the oil filter off. No amount of torque in the counter clockwise direction seems to be able to loosen the filter. The owners manual doesn't say any about replacing the oil filter either. It just describes how to change the oil but it does not involve the oil filter. The only thing I can think of is that either the WGen12000DF doesn't really have a replaceable oil filter or it uses reverse threads where you have to rotate clockwise (to the right) in order to loosen the filter from the oil base plate. Not sure which is the correct scenario yet.


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know if the oil filter for the WGen12000DF has reverse threads? I have one of these generators and I cannot get the oil filter off. No amount of torque in the counter clockwise direction seems to be able to loosen the filter. The owners manual doesn't say any about replacing the oil filter either. It just describes how to change the oil but it does not involve the oil filter. The only thing I can think of is that either the WGen12000DF doesn't really have a replaceable oil filter or it uses reverse threads where you have to rotate clockwise (to the right) in order to loosen the filter from the oil base plate. Not sure which is the correct scenario yet.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome. Never heard of a reverse thread oil filter. Try turning the filter when cold. If no go, run the generator until hot and try again. Wear gloves to get a better grip. If still no luck you could see if a filter wrench will fit and try that. However you’ll likely damage the filter so have a spare filter prior to the butchery. Usually factory filters are installed by gorillas for some unknown reason…


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

This works for difficult to remove filters









TEKTON 12 Inch Oil Filter Pliers | 5866 - Automotive Oil Filter Pliers - Amazon.com


TEKTON 12 Inch Oil Filter Pliers | 5866 - Automotive Oil Filter Pliers - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> Welcome. Never heard of a reverse thread oil filter. Try turning the filter when cold. If no go, run the generator until hot and try again. Wear gloves to get a better grip. If still no luck you could see if a filter wrench will fit and try that. However you’ll likely damage the filter so have a spare filter prior to the butchery. Usually factory filters are installed by gorillas for some unknown reason…


Thanks for the reply. I live in Florida and am in the tail end of hurricane season. I stopped trying to get the filter loose for fear of causing damage to the oil cooler or base plate so I left the old filter in place. It's a little scratched up but not crushed as far as I can tell. So it should be good for the remainder of the hurricane season which lasts until late November although it can go into December also. Once hurricane season passes I will retry removing the old filter. If I damage something I will have enough time to order the replacement parts. Westinghouse customer support is awful but I decided to open a case with them over the web anyway. If I hear back from them any useful or revelatory information I will post it this forum so that others can benefit from it also. Cheers!


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

caseroj said:


> Does anyone know if the oil filter for the WGen12000DF has reverse threads? I have one of these generators and I cannot get the oil filter off. No amount of torque in the counter clockwise direction seems to be able to loosen the filter.


As Dutchy has already mentioned, the filter comes off counterclockwise. A few times (on cars) I have had to resort to driving a long screwdriver thru the middle of a filter to get enough leverage for it to move. They were put on way too tight and were probably not lubricated either.

Yeah, waiting for hurricane season to end might be the best thing...just in case.

See page 24 of the manual...


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

Here are some photos of the aftermath of trying to replace my oil filter. I am guessing it should be ok to leave it on until the end of hurricane season. What do you think though? One thing I noticed is that I don't see evidence of a rubber gasket between the oil filter and the base plate. This had me concerned and thinking whether this is actually a filter at all. Sure it looks like a filter but I have been doing oil changes for decades and never encountered one as tough to remove as this one. I purchased this generator back in 2019 and as luck would have it have not had any need to use it because no hurricanes have hit us. Yesterday I wanted to replace the oil and filter because it had been in the crankcase for almost 3 years. The operator's manual that came with this generator doesn't mention the oil filter at all in the section about how to change the oil. There are some loose leaf notes that came as an addendum to the manual which includes an exploded diagram of the generator. It clearly shows the oil base plate and oil filter as two separate components but again I cannot see evidence of a rubber gasket in between the two and I have never encountered one as difficult to remove as this one.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

If you already have the replacement oil and oil filter in-hand, just poke a screwdriver through the old filter to give you leverage. Just prepare for the mess it's going to make.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

caseroj said:


> One thing I noticed is that I don't see evidence of a rubber gasket between the oil filter and the base plate.


The gasket comes attached to the new filter.


caseroj said:


> The operator's manual that came with this generator doesn't mention the oil filter at all in the section about how to change the oil.


Download the latest manual from here:








WGen12000DF Generator - Dual Fuel


For your toughest power needs, the Westinghouse WGen12000DF Dual Fuel Portable Generator is an ultra duty generator engineered for strength. With 15,000 peak watts and 12,000 running watts, the WGen12000DF is built with a brawny 713cc V-Twin OHV Westinghouse Engine to yield up to 11 hours of run ...




westinghouseoutdoorpower.com





I have also used large pliers to remove filters before. Sometimes that can't be done because of clearance issues.


----------



## oldcodger (Sep 13, 2021)

There is a gasket there. Without the gasket that thing would be pouring oil.


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

oldcodger said:


> There is a gasket there. Without the gasket that thing would be pouring oil.


If there is a gasket present then the gorillas at the factory tightened this thing so hard that flattened it completely. I cannot see it but I admit my eyes aren't what they used to be. I have been changing oil filters and oil for almost 40 years and never encountered a filter spun on as tightly at this one. I just purchased the OTC filter wrenches you see below from amazon. I figured they are a good addition to my tool box but I won't attempt to change the filter until hurricane season in the Atlantic basin comes to an end. If by chance something breaks that will give me time to order a replacement part before the 2023 hurricane season begins.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Good plan. Let us know how it goes afterwards. Good luck…😉


----------



## oldcodger (Sep 13, 2021)

Smart move not going into the thing now. I have had a case where I tore the can completely off and then used a cold chisel on the base to start the thing to turn. Messy and a nightmare.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Once you're comfortable working on it after hurricane season, it might help to use penetrating oil on the interface and then turning it cw and ccw, back and forth. Little does it until it starts to budge.


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I did get a response today from Westinghouse customer support....see below. Not totally unexpected but confirms what we all knew already. For privacy reasons I removed the reference to my case number but I left their customer service number since that is already in the public domain.














*Update for Case XXXXXXXX - "Hello - I changed the oil for my Westing WGen12000DF generator on Saturday 10/08/2022 and noticed that the oil filter would not come off. I was using a standard automotive oil filter wrench that clearly fits the filter but no matter how hard I tried"*
Good Morning I did look at the unit and it has an oil filter. Our part number on it is 180738 it should turn left to tighten it and right to uninstall it. Just as any normal filter comes loose. If you are having an issue with it I would go ahead and work with it till you get it off of there. 
Reply to this email to respond or feel free to call our Service Team at *(855) 944-3571*
Please reference Case xxxxxxxxxxx.

www.westinghouseoutdoorpower.com


----------



## oldcodger (Sep 13, 2021)

Left to tighten and right to uninstall? Backwards!


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow! for over 50 years every oil filter I ever changed was LEFT to loosen and RIGHT to tighten. "Ya learn somin new all the time"


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

caseroj said:


> but confirms what we all knew already


Confirms what these tech support people know.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

_Our part number on it is 180738 it should turn left to tighten it and right to uninstall it. Just as any normal filter comes loose_
Take that with a huge grain of salt. Which is it… right to uninstall, etc…. or as any normal filter??? CAN’T be both!!! We need to take bets on this. 😉


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

So to be clear…. the upper most side of the filter, as you’re looking at it, needs to go left. Righty-tighty. My 2 cents 🤷


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

oldcodger said:


> Left to tighten and right to uninstall? Backwards!


No I think there might be a frame of reference issue. From the perspective of the filter attached to the base plate it would be right to loosen but from the perspective of the person trying to remove the filter it would be left to loosen. I did contact Westinghouse to clarify that point but I am pretty sure it is a simple mistake caused by using a different frame of reference.


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> So to be clear…. the upper most side of the filter, as you’re looking at it, needs to go left. Righty-tighty. My 2 cents 🤷


Yeah that's what I think. I believe the confusion is caused by the support tech using a different frame of reference. If you are facing the filter you would turn to the left but if your frame of reference is the filter itself then it would appear you are turning to the right.


----------



## caseroj (3 mo ago)

Here got clarification from them just now.













*Update for Case XXXXXX - "Hello - I changed the oil for my Westing WGen12000DF generator on Saturday 10/08/2022 and noticed that the oil filter would not come off. I was using a standard automotive oil filter wrench that clearly fits the filter but no matter how hard I tried"*
If you are standing in front of the filter you turn it left to loosen it and right to tighten it.
Reply to this email to respond or feel free to call our Service Team at *(855) 944-3571*
Please reference Case XXXXX.

www.westinghouseoutdoorpower.com


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Oil filter wrenches are cheap when compared to all of the aggravation they help you avoid. Try a good fitting belt wrench. Or else the vise grip type. (Like the one shown on the bottom right of the top picture).

The end cap wrenches, (like the ones in the bottom photo), are also a good choice. But they MUST fit properly. They usually come in several sizes in a "kit". A lot of these wrenches you can purchase at places like Harbor Freight at good prices. And most of them have lifetime warranties.


----------



## animal (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm little late to the party , out of 10-15 oil filter wrenchs I have this is the one I go for with stubborn filters ,




__





UNITOOL INC.






www.unitool.com




animal


----------

